# Lyft Platinum



## LyftedAgain (Jun 10, 2018)

Anyone know about this? Is there anyone at this level? Kind of interested on what the call looks like when it comes in.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

May be it requires high acceptance rate.
Mine in always lower than 50%


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Are you be willing to trust Lyft's "Estimated ride time" notification when they send you a request?
Lyft still has difficulty notifying the driver the actual time it's going to take to _arrive _at the pickup.


----------



## LyftedAgain (Jun 10, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Are you be willing to trust Lyft's "Estimated ride time" notification when they send you a request?
> Lyft still has difficulty notifying the driver the actual time it's going to take to _arrive _at the pickup.


Yes, I think I've mastered "lyft" time


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Lyft reward levels are based on the number of rides you've done, how can you not know that if you're at platinum? Maybe Mista T will weigh in.....he posted about being part of this beta-test as well.


----------



## LyftedAgain (Jun 10, 2018)

Bus Bozo said:


> Lyft reward levels are based on the number of rides you've done, how can you not know that if you're at platinum? Maybe Mista T will weigh in.....he posted about being part of this beta-test as well.


Obviously I am NOT at this level and thats why I asked a question about it. Where did you learn how to read?


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

I've got it. Acceptance rate went from 50% to 15 now!


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

LyftedAgain said:


> Obviously I am NOT at this level and thats why I asked a question about it. Where did you learn how to read?


While I had no intention to be disparaging, you obviously had every intention to be ill-mannered on a personal level. Feel like you need to kick a dog this morning?

BTW.....MSN, summa cum laude, Immaculata University.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I am perfectly happy at zinc level rewards


----------



## LyftedAgain (Jun 10, 2018)

Bus Bozo said:


> While I had no intention to be disparaging, you obviously had every intention to be ill-mannered on a personal level. Feel like you need to kick a dog this morning?
> 
> BTW.....MSN, summa cum laude, Immaculata University.


I asked a legitimate question. You had no actual input and instead wanted to be smart ass while not knowing how to read


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

LMAO!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

what is up with this forum ? lot of arguing. do i need to put up a new post called something like bash each other here be disrespectful here lmao.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> what is up with this forum ? lot of arguing. do i need to put up a new post called something like bash each other here be disrespectful here lmao.


.... says the avatar who wears dark shades while aiming his handgun out the car window.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

LyftedAgain said:


> Anyone know about this? Is there anyone at this level? Kind of interested on what the call looks like when it comes in.
> View attachment 235999


It is exactly what it says it is. On regular Lyft requests it simply says estimated ride time xx minutes. It's usually off a few minutes plus or minus. No AR% required. There is also a newer version of this that shows the estimated ride time on prime time rides as well but that requires 90%AR.


----------



## LyftedAgain (Jun 10, 2018)

Ski Free said:


> It is exactly what it says it is. On regular Lyft requests it simply says estimated ride time xx minutes. It's usually off a few minutes plus or minus. No AR% required. There is also a newer version of this that shows the estimated ride time on prime time rides as well but that requires 90%AR.


So this only shows on non primetime rides?


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

LyftedAgain said:


> So this only shows on non primetime rides?


Yes, non prime time regular LYFT rides only. Makes sense for not showing on LiNe rides because you could get extended, and because prime time has text then sends to you there is no room to show it.


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

I was forced to finally update the app a few days ago and it shows the estimated time on Prime Time © rides. My acceptance rate is currently 15%.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

LyftedAgain said:


> Anyone know about this? Is there anyone at this level? Kind of interested on what the call looks like when it comes in.
> View attachment 235999


you need 600 rides over the previous 3 months for platinum level. acceptance rate is irrelevant. the feature is straightforward and useful. I'm doing an extra 60 rides this month to get it back.

at the top of the circle it says "estimated ride time __ minutes". it only does this for base rate fares that are not Line. PT and line keep you in the dark unfortunately.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Ms. Collette said:


> I was forced to finally update the app a few days ago and it shows the estimated time on Prime Time © rides. My acceptance rate is currently 15%.


I had this feature for 6 hours one morning then when I logged in that evening it was gone. I asked support about it and they said you needed 90% AR, which I thought to be B.S. because AR resets every week and this one would expect the features to be available every Monday morn, alas this has not been the case. My assumption is that it is still a test version of a newer version of the app.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> .... says the avatar who wears dark shades while aiming his handgun out the car window.


this is for the detroit rides that are auto quoted for me lmao.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

I get it. I am platinum, and my acceptance is below 90%. My acceptance rate is still higher than the percentage of estimated time vs. actual - but this is still by far the best feature Lyft has thrown out. Besides Prime Time.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

DentonLyfter said:


> I get it. I am platinum, and my acceptance is below 90%. My acceptance rate is still higher than the percentage of estimated time vs. actual - but this is still by far the best feature Lyft has thrown out. Besides Prime Time.


No more pickups of people going 1/2 mile unless it's a surged ride.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Are you be willing to trust Lyft's "Estimated ride time" notification when they send you a request?
> Lyft still has difficulty notifying the driver the actual time it's going to take to _arrive _at the pickup.


yeah, it's a pretty good indicator of ride length.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Lyft's insanely high ride count requirements for weekly bonuses (e.g. PDB) will ensure those short trips are accepted as quickly as long rides.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

only knuckleheads drive for bonuses, so I disagree about what most people do.


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

Does the time still show when you have a low acceptance rating does the “you have a low acceptance rating” message I get on every ping will it override it?


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Y0d4 said:


> Does the time still show when you have a low acceptance rating does the "you have a low acceptance rating" message I get on every ping will it override it?


My AR% is currently 15% and I get the estimated time message not a low AR message except on Line requests it shows up because no estimated time is given.


----------



## LyftedAgain (Jun 10, 2018)

Ski Free said:


> My AR% is currently 15% and I get the estimated time message not a low AR message except on Line requests it shows up because no estimated time is given.


How long have you had this for? Knowing lyft, I'll hit 600 and they stop offering this


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

LyftedAgain said:


> How long have you had this for? Knowing lyft, I'll hit 600 and they stop offering this


A few weeks.


----------

